# Moody's describes NAMA as "ingenious"



## Brendan Burgess (1 Apr 2010)

Take a bow, Peter Bacon

http://www.rte.ie/business/2010/0401/nama.html

Brendan


----------



## Bob_tg (2 Apr 2010)

"No wonder Moodys support NAMA.They rate bonds for money, the more bonds the better. These guys rated subprime trash as AAA. No credibility" (ref http://twitter.com/davidmcw)


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Apr 2010)

The article I linked to here is co-authored by the former chief economist at the IMF.

'Ingenious' is putting it mildly.


----------

